# Truper?



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Perhaps someone has better Google skills than I do. I am trying to find out who makes the motor on a Truper weedeater. They don't actually make everything that they sell and it is the same color as a Stihl. I can't even find any reviews.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Find your nearest garden equipment repairman/taller. Ask there, as he may know what options exist.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

I think most of Truper's gas and diesel engines are manufactured in China. But good luck figuring out exactly who the manufacturer is, if it isn't stamped on the motor somewhere.

Here are some engine manufacturers they have used in the past:

Changchai
Feidong
Yangdong

Most of those companies make bigger engines, though. I don't know if they make the type of engine that you would have on a string trimmer.

You could try calling their service center number at 01800-0187-8737 and give them the model number and maybe they could tell you.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Why do you need that info?


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> Why do you need that info?


Why do you need to know why he needs that info?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Chelloveck said:


> Why do you need to know why he needs that info?


To see if I can give some advice
If he wants to repair the little motor, or replacement parts, or do something different


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

I need to buy one and want to know who makes it. I'll just wait for the big sales on the 13th and get a Stihl.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

The differences that I have found between products sold in Mexico and NOB are: (1) that NOB the guarantee is longer and easier to access (often very little or none in Mexico), and (2) the products sold NOB have to meet stricter specs and quality control.


----------



## Azuledos (Jan 21, 2010)

Why not just go to the authorized repair center and ask the tech, or look at the replacement motors they have for your model. In Córdoba that appears to be Metalurve, that's their retail store across from the ESBAO on Avenida 11. 

You can also see parts lists, exploded diagrams and manuals at Truper's site https://www.truper.com/refacciones.php


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

coondawg said:


> The differences that I have found between products sold in Mexico and NOB are: (1) that NOB the guarantee is longer and easier to access (often very little or none in Mexico), and (2) the products sold NOB have to meet stricter specs and quality control.


I wish Mexico had a Ralph Nader type person.

Seems to me that often times stuff that doesn't sell well in the US market often makes its way here to Mexico. HP printers come to mind. When I see something I might like in one of the big box stores, that is marked down, I try and check out reviews on the internet before buying.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

sixcats said:


> I wish Mexico had a Ralph Nader type person.
> 
> Seems to me that often times stuff that doesn't sell well in the US market often makes its way here to Mexico. HP printers come to mind. When I see something I might like in one of the big box stores, that is marked down, I try and check out reviews on the internet before buying.


I really wish Mexico would never have anyone like Ralph Nader and many other things like in the US
But the good news are...you can always go back to the US and have the one and only Ralph Nader and buy things that sell well there!


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

GARYJ65 said:


> I really wish Mexico would never have anyone like Ralph Nader and many other things like in the US
> But the good news are...you can always go back to the US and have the one and only Ralph Nader and buy things that sell well there!


My you come across as such a nice person. A real gem of an individual.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

sixcats said:


> My you come across as such a nice person. A real gem of an individual.


Gentlemen please. This is not the Chapala forum. Be nice.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Gentlemen please. This is not the Chapala forum. Be nice.


Never visited the Chapala forum. Is it a hotbed of divisiveness and strife?


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Never visited the Chapala forum. Is it a hotbed of divisiveness and strife?


More likr Grumpy Old Men III


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> More likr Grumpy Old Men III


Sounds unpleasant. I have nothing against old men, since I am an old woman, but have no time for grumpy ones.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Gentlemen please. This is not the Chapala forum. Be nice.


I am being nice
Just said what I thought, plain and simple


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Gary just being who he is.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Gary just being who he is.


Same as all people


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

*******. Where in Texas do you come from? I was born and raised in Beaumont.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> *******. Where in Texas do you come from? I was born and raised in Beaumont.


B & R in Baytown. Taught at T.J. in Pt. Arthur for 10 years and at Lamar U. for 3. Live part time west of Austin, when not in Leon.  HOWDY !


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

coondawg said:


> B & R in Baytown. Taught at T.J. in Pt. Arthur for 10 years and at Lamar U. for 3. Live part time west of Austin, when not in Leon.  HOWDY !


Well howdy. I taught emergency medicine at Lamar. Great fishing near Baytown. I miss the flounder run and letting Bull Reds pull me around in my kayak.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Well howdy. I taught emergency medicine at Lamar. Great fishing near Baytown. I miss the flounder run and letting Bull Reds pull me around in my kayak.


I taught math at Lamar in early 70s. Been there, done that on the fishing, and sure miss it. I keep saying "one day" !


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

coondawg said:


> I taught math at Lamar in early 70s. Been there, done that on the fishing, and sure miss it. I keep saying "one day" !


Google the lake in Santiago, Nuevo Leon. 100 bass in a day but you can only keep 2.


----------

